# Retrieving Gotcha Lures



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

How do y'all retrieve a Gotcha through a school of lady fish? Do you guys just reels it in or twitch it?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

twitch n reel


----------

